# PCGH High-End-PC Skylake-Edition bei Allternate?



## Spudd (17. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen, als ich bei Alternate bei den PCGH Pcs gestöbert habe bin ich auf einen "PCGH High-End-PC Skylake-Edition" gestossen.
Außer den Preis € 1.499,- , den Hinweis das er in Oktober lieferbar ist und man ihn vorbestellen kann, hab ich keine Infos zu den PC gefunden.
Gibt es Informationen wie der Rechner ausgestattet sein soll? Und wann der Rechner erscheinen soll?
Das würde mich sehr interesieren da der Rechner von Preis her ja etwas die Leistung des" PCGH Professional-PC GTX970-Edition V2" haben könnte?

MfG Spudd


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2015)

Spudd schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, als ich bei Alternate bei den PCGH Pcs gestöbert habe bin ich auf einen "PCGH High-End-PC Skylake-Edition" gestossen.
> Außer den Preis € 1.499,- , den Hinweis das er in Oktober lieferbar ist und man ihn vorbestellen kann, hab ich keine Infos zu den PC gefunden.
> Gibt es Informationen wie der Rechner ausgestattet sein soll? Und wann der Rechner erscheinen soll?
> Das würde mich sehr interesieren da der Rechner von Preis her ja etwas die Leistung des" PCGH Professional-PC GTX970-Edition V2" haben könnte?
> ...



Hier sind immer alle PCs: Die besten Spiele-PCs für Gaming: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick

Schau mal...


----------



## Spudd (17. Oktober 2015)

Danke schön.
Da ist dieser aber noch nicht dabei wie ich sehe.
Hatte heute morgen den Link vergessen. https://www.alternate.de/PCGH/High-...n-PC-System/html/product/1230002?tk=8&lk=6725


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Lieferbarkeit eher schlecht ist, da der i7 6700k ja überall vergriffen ist. Das betrifft natürlich auch Alternate.
Da wirst du dich noch etwas gedulden müssen.


----------



## Spudd (17. Oktober 2015)

Möglich das es daran hängt.
Wobei auf der Produkt Seite von Alternate sind noch gar keine Infos vorhanden zur Konfiguration.
Von daher weis ich gar nicht ob der i7 6700k in den Rechner verbaut werden soll.
Außerdem handellt sich ja nicht um die Extreme Skylake Edition sondern um die High End Skylake Edition die um einiges günstiger sein soll.


----------

